# LR/Gmail "Cannot Decode Response"



## mickmassie (Jul 27, 2013)

I have been using LR/Gmail for a while with no problems, now I get an error message (attached) saying "Cannot decode response". Any ideas ? I am sure it is something obvious, but not to me.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Mick, welcome to the forum!

I've heard from someone else having the same problem in the last few days - I'm wondering if the recent gmail changes are a factor.  You could drop Tim Armes (the plug-in developer - tim AT timothyarmes DOT com) a line and see if he got any further with Howard (the guy with the same problem).


----------



## Tim Armes (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello,

I've just released a new version of the plugin that should solve this issue. Read more here:

http://photographers-toolbox.com/blog/2013/07/lrgmail-1-40-released/

Regards,

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update Tim!


----------



## mickmassie (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Tim, the new 1.40 version fixed my problem. Excellent work. M.


----------

